# Atlas Hay Bales



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

Does anyone reproduce the Atlas #1413-69 rubber bales of hay? Or does anyone have any that they want to sell? Email me at [email protected]


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Weird Jack used to make them. The only way I know to get ahold of him is through eBay, He's 'WEIRD_JACK' on the bay.
hojoe


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Scroll way down to the bottom:

http://weirdjack.tripod.com/bh.htm

Jack is a good guy to deal with. :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

Weird Jack got ahold of me and he hasn't made any for 6 years and won't do them anymore. So I am still looking to buy some.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Have to be Atlas?... there are others.


----------



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

No ??????????


tjd241 said:


> have to be atlas?... There are others.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Get a piece of Flat yellow Foam rubber, mark out a grid on it, and use a brand new/sharp razor blade, and cut your own hay bales.....it's cheap ,and they actually won't hurt the cars if crashed into.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

T-bolt, I have an assortment of HO track accessories/buildings I plan to go
thru and make available. There are a few new packages and some loose
Atlas hay bales in the collection. I'll try to post a pic this weekend.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

A couple of years back, I played around with ways of making hay bales. The best was from square balsa stock. It's cheap and easy, and the bales are a natural straw color. It's also fast, which is good, because you'll need a *lot* of them.

They're made by roughing up a length of square balsa stick. I cut off some individual bales, and also cut only partly thru the stick for solid rows of bales. I lightly pressed a blade twice into each face to represent the baling wires. They go very fast, especially if you do a little planning and only rough up the sides that will be visible. Even faster if you decide the baling wires aren't important.

American hay bales are about 14x18" and vary in length depending on the setting of the baling machinery. 

1/4" square balsa stick cut to 1/2" length works out to 18x18x36" in 1:74 scale (my rule-of-thumb scale for Tjets). You could sand or shave down one side of the stick before roughing to give a more realistic rectangular cross-section to the bales; I didn't bother. 










I quicked up a few new ones for the photo. It was faster than finding the old ones. The bales are 1/4" sq. and 1/2" long. Little GTO scales 1:78 in length, 1:73 in width. Seated Guy and Preppie Boy are HO figures (1:87). Shaft and Mister Porkpie are 00 scale (1:76).

I never used the balsa bales as a working crash barrier, but I'd guess a well-glued wall of balsa bales 2-high and 2-deep would take the impact from a deslotted Tjet with little damage to either, especially if there were a strip of thin plastic, metal or cereal-box cardboard glued between the front and back row of bales (or in back of the whole wall, if only one side is visible). No guess on what the fast magnet cars would do if they made the jump to hyperspace in front of it; probably wouldn't be pretty - but balsa _*does*_ compress and bounce back, so maybe not as bad as I think.

There's one problem - water-based paint tends to swell balsa and squeeze out pressed/carved detail. Thin washes of oil or lacquer paint should work fine to tint the bales, or perhaps a small bit of acrylic paint thinned to a wash with alcohol instead of water. Just guessing here. I left mine balsa-colored or did just a slight spraycan mist of grey. 

-- D


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey, Dyno,

I'll look forward to seeing your building & accessory sale. :thumbsup:

I'd be interested in parts, pieces and bits from any of the HO slotcar buildings - Aurora, Atlas, Plasticville, Marx, Faller, whatever. Broken buildings, single walls, tire racks, TV cameras, benches, bases, etc. If it looks too goobered or fragmentary to sell, toss it in the Dslot box and make me a price for the lot.

Thanks. :wave:
-- D


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

A package of hay bales & a few loose. Ralph & D-slot have good ideas but
possibly the 4 yellow in pic could offer another solution. The Atlas are molded of rubber but the others seem to be made from a plastic sheet similar to
method of Lexan bodies. (Top & bottom shown)


----------



## tonesua (Jul 1, 2006)

*polyurethane foam*

Someones gotta be able to mold these, and use polyurethane foam (the squishy stuff like the MAX earplugs, that keeps it shape after squishing it. 
I worked at that company in the marketing dept (not on the factory floor,) eons ago and that stuff has alot of applications. Thing is, you just can't buy that stuff over the counter. Is there an over the counter equivalant? What about the foam that comes in a can that is used for insulation? I think that stuff hardens up.
The ear plugs version keeps the elasticity for quite a long time. I remember that the earplugs had an interesting skin that was less itchy than other earplugs. 

I did a search and found this : http://www.tapplastics.com/product/...ation_materials/tap_x_30_polyurethane_foam/79
4 
I just don't know the variation that make s the foam have a memory and not harden....


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

What about silicone caulk? That stuff stays soft.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Tex, from Weird Jack's description that seems to be how he molded them!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I would be interested in making these. I would require one bale to make a couple masters, I would prefer to buy one, but a loaned one will work too! Just let me know if you have one you want to part with! I have been looking for them for quite some time (years). pig


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

PP, I can loan you one of the loose bales, most of those I have are packaged.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

That will work! PM sent!! pig


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

dr. Oogan has them also


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

DR. Oogan has what? pig


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

dr 00gan has hay bales


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Didn't see any for sale on his website at all. pig


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I've seen them on the tables he has at the slot car shows he attends. I'll certainly ask him next time we speak.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

PP, PM sent, your sample hay bale was sent this AM.
Good luck on your venture, make many!! :thumbsup:
There is an auction from NC, (possibly Boosa???) who must agree they're
rare as he posted 4 each used loose bales & hedges w/starting bid of $34.95.
Get busy!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I find it amazing that the stuff we/us, are looking for, always pops up on the bay after we are talking about it! Just simply amazing! Thanks Dom, Thanks AL! pig


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

partspig said:


> I find it amazing that the stuff we/us, are looking for, always pops up on the bay after we are talking about it! Just simply amazing! Thanks Dom, Thanks AL! pig



I agree Dennis. I've seen it on a regular basis. 

Randy.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's like someone is reading our collective minds... Some sort of dark magic or something.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

LOL, yall are funny as heck, but, it figures.


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

A buddy of mine walked in to where I work today and told me to stick my hand out. I did and he reached in his pocket and pulled out a handful of the Atlas hay bales and dropped them into my hand. Said he was thinking I might like some of them.

Was just weird after seeing this post and not saying anything to him about them.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

What was it that Yogi said, "It's Deja VU all over again!!" LMAO pig


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

There's lurkers in the thicket!!  :lol::wave:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*REAL weird...*

A guy I know was visiting friends in Rhode Island and this happened...










:woohoo:

...BTW if yer feelin crafty there are these...

http://www.railroad-line.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=38459

:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Where's Vince the Sham-wow guy? Cutting up that twine for hay bales would be the 102nd use for the slap chop!! :lol: :tongue:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Seeing items on eBay after an HT discussion of them could simply be a matter of noticing and remembering things that we wouldn't have noticed or remembered if we hadn't just been reading about them. 

Having someone come by and drop as odd an item as hay-bales into your hand after you just got through reading about them ... now _*that's*_ a coincidence worth remarking on. 

-- D


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Where's Vince the Sham-wow guy? Cutting up that twine for hay bales would be the 102nd use for the slap chop!! :lol: :tongue:



Fiancee loves that commercial, "you're gonna love my nut's. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## bmt216a (Mar 28, 2008)

Don't know what you want to spend but I found these while doing other searches. Hope the link works


http://www.vintagetoycorral.com/slot-cars-aurora-tyco-etc.html


----------



## nick danger (Apr 7, 2002)

Here ya go.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Atlas-...200887605597?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2ec5d5995d

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Reproductio...200887604097?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2ec5d59381


----------

